# Must haves in a mk3



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking into the mk3 at the moment, now a question for all you mk3 owners is what options do you consider are must haves ?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

S-line ext int, leather and heated sport seats,s-tronic Quattro, tech pack,b&o,matrix led


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

I have S Line, Tech Pack, B&O, interior light pack, Tango Red, Traffic Sign Recognition.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

- Super sports seats or at least lumbar support (if you do long journeys)
- At least Audi Sound System
- Hill hold assist (not really a must have, but its fairly good value, and it works well)

The rest of the options are really up to you, most things are worth it, most things work as advertised. They aren't really must-haves "in general", its just personal taste/requirements.

The Tech and Comfort packs are expensive but work well, I wouldn't get them for the novelty though, the only thing in there which is of "nominal" value is probably the B&O system, the sat-nav and climate control are fairly simple things these days, in a way its kind of like charging £500 for electric windows. So you have to know you'll definitely use/enjoy them.

(to be fair I'm not an owner yet, I've just ordered one, but I've looked into it quite a bit!)


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Petrol engine....?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Rev said:


> - Super sports seats or at least lumbar support (if you do long journeys)
> - At least Audi Sound System
> - Hill hold assist (not really a must have, but its fairly good value, and it works well)
> 
> ...


yeah I can quote above...Audi sound system it's a good choice and cheaper, with tech and comfort pack you have almost all and hold assist is very useful if you don't want keep the brake every time you stop..


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

About time gogs! I'd say Super sports seats (with express red leather if you are choosing black, grey or white exterior colour), tech pack, privacy glass, s-tronic and very definitely, hold assist!


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

Not a serious reply but Ide like to try a Mk3 with a Mk2 shell :?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks all, hmmmm the TTS seems to be dropping in price for a 2nd hand car so I may hold out for one although a nice 2.0ltr Quattro with all the bells and whistles may do nicely !

What's the current deals on mk3 TT new ? What's the difference between the sline and sport versions ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I don't know sport version...consider that s-line ext is like a TTs except the front grill, cover mirrors and exhaust.
inside few details like the start button or interior colours


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

The S-line has a few things over the sport:
- Different bumpers and side skirts
- 19" alloys instead of 18"
- Optional sports suspension
- LED lights
- Light and rain sensors
- Lumbar support
- Some small interior changes

In the UK the TTS comes with a lot of options over the S-line.
- Mag ride
- Super sports seats in nappa leather or alcantara
- Leather package (leather in the doors etc)
- Interior LED pack
- Forged wheels
- Audi sound system
- Heated seats
- Auto dimming rear view mirror
- Lane assist
- Silver exterior highlights (grille, mirrors, diffuser)
- Quad exhausts with valves, and different rear diffuser
- Different dash material
- Anthracite colour on some plastic parts like the side of the seat and around the cup holder
- TTS virtual cockpit view
- Black brake calipers


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Different country,different names,different optional a..I can't help with it!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it will be a TTS but I will need the px to be better than what was on offer today for my RS

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I miss my armrest


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

On a TTS for me the must have is the comfort and sound pack - good stereo, arm rest, rear parking sensors and climate control. No climate control as standard on a 40 grand car is criminal!

Paying close to £2k for the Tech pack only for it to be a pale imitation of what my phone can do seemed like a no brainer to me. Depends on how much you want everything to be integral I guess.

On top of the standard TTS I see very little else as 'must haves'. I ended up paying for folding mirrors, pearl paint, silver interior elements and different wheels. All chosen just because of how they look - nothing was vital.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

All depends on the model..
The lower down the range, the more things would be needed IMO..

Tech Pack, Comfort, super seats in leather, Cruise, HHA, Parking Plus with Assist and Advance Key would be on my list.


----------

